# (H) Necromunda gangs (W) ££££ or Blood Angels (UK)



## emissaryofdark (Mar 14, 2013)

I have 2 plastic gangs going spare 
one Goliath of 12 models (6 with pistol and hand weapon)
one Orlock of 12 models (5 with pistol and hand weapon)

they are the grey plastic models that came with the box set, unpainted and in need of trimming up ( mold lines etc.)

I am after anything from the Blood Angel range (unpainted) or am willing to sell them.


----------

